# can't install rpm on freebsd



## utkarsh (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi All, 

I have a rpm file for a commercial software which I am trying to install on FreeBSD. 
I read thorough this page to get information on the porting details.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html
I give the rpm2cpio command but it doesn't work for this package.
I have attached the error screenshot for reference.
What could be the possible problem with the package?
Also, I am new to FreeBSD so please bear with me if I don't get some of the basics right 

Thanks,
Utkarsh


----------



## lyuts (Mar 7, 2010)

The question is, do the developers of that software confirm that their software is installable on FreeBSD?
The best way to install it (or try to install) is to compile (or try to compile) that software from source code.

What is this software? Do you really need this proprietary software? Aren't there any opensource alternatives?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 7, 2010)

well, rmp aren't supported by FreeBSD, if there is some info about how to install particular Linux Package on FreeBSD, that is separate case.
FreeBSD supports FreeBSD ports and FreeBSD packages (which are recompiled FreeBSD ports)


----------



## utkarsh (Mar 8, 2010)

@lyuts: The software is a proprietary data management software and is the only software available. Its called data fabric manager. No it's not made for FreeBSD at all. Infact it is configured to run on RHEL and windows only. It is difficult to compile from source as there are a bunch of platform specific things defined there. All the code is in C and C++ only.

@killasmurf: I learnt that you can run any random Linux RPM based app on FreeBSD with Linux compatibility pack .. 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html
That's what I was trying to attack. To compile the software from source on FreeBSD is a pain because of platform specific things.Shouldn't this emulation be good enough?? After all, that's the purpose it is there !!


----------



## achix (Mar 8, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> well, rmp aren't supported by FreeBSD, if there is some info about how to install particular Linux Package on FreeBSD, that is separate case.
> FreeBSD supports FreeBSD ports and FreeBSD packages (which are recompiled FreeBSD ports)



that's not true. In FreeBSD there is the /usr/ports/archivers/rpm port, which is  supposed to be used for installation of linux packages.
Someone might try and install linux RPMs by specifying --prefix <path> on the `# rpm -i` command.
So utkarsh could smth like:
`# rpm -i --prefix /compat/linux <package_name>.rpm`
Needless to say, the linux emulation should be enabled in the kernel and of course the latest linux base port should be also installed.
In my case i have chosen the fedora 10 port: linux_base-f10-10_2


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 8, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> that's not true. In FreeBSD there is the /usr/ports/archivers/rpm port, which is  supposed to be used for installation of linux packages.
> Someone might try and install linux RPMs by specifying --prefix <path> on the `# rpm -i` command.
> So utkarsh could smth like:
> `# rpm -i --prefix /compat/linux <package_name>.rpm`
> ...



I don't use Linux API, but:
If some linux software (no matter packaging) would be supported by FreeBSD, then that software would be available in FreeBSD ports (same way as www/linux-f10-flashplugin10

So, if it ain't in ports, it's not supported 
That's how I see it


----------



## tangram (Mar 8, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> So, if it ain't in ports, it's not supported
> That's how I see it



If it isn't in the ports tree try to port it yourself. If you succeed submit PR so someone else doesn't re-invent the wheel .


----------



## achix (Mar 8, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I don't use Linux API, but:
> If some linux software (no matter packaging) would be supported by FreeBSD, then that software would be available in FreeBSD ports (same way as www/linux-f10-flashplugin10
> 
> So, if it ain't in ports, it's not supported
> That's how I see it



There is (well there was) a huge amount of software with no source available (non-free software). Running Oracle on FreeBSD has been such a (very popular) case. In those cases of commercial-mostly software, there might be an RPM but there cannot be no FreeBSD port.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 8, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> There is (well there was) a huge amount of software with no source available (non-free software). Running Oracle on FreeBSD has been such a (very popular) case. In those cases of commercial-mostly software, there might be an RPM but there cannot be no FreeBSD port.



Which leads to the fact, that this software IS NOT SUPPORTED by FreeBSD.

It is FreeBSD that should be supported by these vendors =>
Costumer gets CD [for example] with proprietary software, containing either precompiled binaries in FreeBSD packages ready to be installed, or binary modules, that needs to be linked on FreeBSD.

If software is created for Linux, then it is for Linux, FreeBSD can't be held responsible for it {again my opinion}, even if FreeBSD provides Linux Compatibility layer

FreeBSD has wine in ports, but that doesn't mean, that FreeBSD is supporting MS Office {even if you can run it successfully}, hell no

And again: all this in my posts is strictly my own opinion


----------



## achix (Mar 8, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Which leads to the fact, that this software IS NOT SUPPORTED by FreeBSD.



Are you implying that all 21359 ports currently in the ports tree *are* supported? :e
Anyway the initial poster asked how can he install a linux RPM in FreeBSD, and not what is supported and what is not.
Then he can test if it works or not. If it does not work, then he may start trying to make it work, if that proved impossible then he might try yelling and cursing at the sw vendor as you seem to suggest.


----------



## achix (Mar 9, 2010)

utkarsh said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I have a rpm file for a commercial software which I am trying to install on FreeBSD.
> I read thorough this page to get information on the porting details.
> ...



Also, run your commands as root. i see from your attachment that you try to run cpio as non-root.


----------

